# Hello from SE Pennsylvania



## pa-farmhand (Mar 14, 2017)

hello i live in lancaster co pennsylvania USA about an hour and a half from philly. i live about 10 min from shady maple smorgasboard if anyone knows where that is. Im here to see what i can learn. This is my second year keeping bees.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome farmhand

I know your area well.
I grew up in the Gap area.
Enjoy the snow& be safe.


----------



## MissHoney (Apr 17, 2016)

Welcome! I'm on the west side of the state, about an hour south from Pittsburgh.


----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

Ate there once on a trip to the archery store down the road. My sister is in Peach bottom on the Maryland border.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source from west Alabama.


----------



## Canhona (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey and welcome. I get down your area once a year to sight and sound. While I'm down I swing by Forrest Hill Woodworking for my yearly bee equipment pick up. Run by a nice Amish fella. Good prices and products. Check him out!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pa-farmhand (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes i go to Forest hill woodworking for my supplies i was there for a beekeepers meeting this spring with some of my friends


----------



## MooseBucks (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello I am also in SE PA also not far from you in Chester County.


----------



## My All For Him (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey HootOwl and Farmhand,

I grew up in the Gap area as well. My uncle (from Kauffman Fruit Farms) used to keep bees on our farmland in Gap. 

I'll second (or third) Forest Woodworking for a good local place to buy supplies.

Wish you the best!


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Canhona
You need to come to Sight & Sound in Branson Mo.
No Bee suppliers but a lot more to do rather than dodge buggy's!
All For Him 
Were they the ones who had the big Apple Butter event every fall?


----------



## ahwolle (Sep 20, 2016)

Just southeast of you in MD. Pass Ike's (Forest Hill) on the way to the buffet, and through Gap (gotta love Clocktower Cheese) on the way home. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I use to do the plumbing and electric repairs for Clock Tower Cheese.
I still have about 6 of his old wood cheese boxes.
Small world.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! From another Pennsylvanian!


----------



## Canhona (Jun 11, 2015)

I guess I should mention that I'm up in Central PA. Near Altoona, but more in the hills. Not too deep in where they make the shine....but far enough to make Mead. =)


----------



## pa-farmhand (Mar 14, 2017)

My inlaws live close to williamsburgh


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! From NW Pa. Seems we now have the entire state covered.


----------



## Canhona (Jun 11, 2015)

So do any of you have bees in areas different than the county you live? I got some in Blair and up north in Potter. Difference in honey is really great to experience.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have them in Clarion County, Venango County, and Elk County. My volumes are such that much of it gets mixed into 55 gallon drums as wildflower. unless I am targeting a single source honey.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource , I grew up in Chester County and use to hunt pheasants in Lancaster county the pheasant hunting back in the day was excellent even in chester county it was good , I could come from school grab the shotgun and get my limit before mom was looking for me for supper !! How is the pheasant population doing down there now , up here in Luzerne county its a put and take situation now pretty much on game lands and then we come home loaded with deer ticks , not a good thing .


----------



## pa-farmhand (Mar 14, 2017)

not to many pheasants left here in lancaster co . My dad talks about the first day of small game they had the schools closed.


----------



## CWHeadley (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm from NEPA, Susquehanna county. 

I'm still in the research phase of starting a couple of colonies. I don't want to end up killing a couple of nucs out of ignorance.


----------



## MissHoney (Apr 17, 2016)

Learn, read, ask question, watch videos, find a mentor. 😊


----------

